# Western Dance classes



## SDesai (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know of dance studios that offer Western dance lessons in and around Sharjah? I do not have any specific dance in mind. Anything that can offer some workout is fine. 

Please do let me know.
cheers


----------

